# Should we help/donate money to beggars



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Is giving money to beggars justified as helping them 

Wat about they do some work and earn some money

In my opinion giving money to beggars is not helping them


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 22, 2010)

Encouraging beggary is the most pathetic thing in this world. Its an insult to the person working and making his living with hard work.Its an insult to humanity.
  Its an insult to self respect.
  This topic is even beyond discussion...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't support giving alms to beggars...

U know a lot of people mix giving alms with religious reasons and support it. Intil the mindset doesn't change, nothing will change...


----------



## sijugk (May 10, 2010)

Only give money to the eligible. I personally never encourage beggars.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2010)

Well.....I support giving money to the handicapped and older persons. But not to the young and eligible beggars.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

beggary should not be promoted in any form. however the disabled and old can be made exception to that but not small children as they will grow up with the same habit of begging rather than demanding it when they deserve it !


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2010)

If you have a little spare change, I don't see the harm in letting it go to whoever is asking


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

@ 			  				 					 					celldweller1591 and krishnandu.sarkar
absolutely
it only encourages them in that path


----------



## jayantr7 (May 11, 2010)

"if you are born poor,it's not your your mistake,
 but if you die poor,it's obviosly your mistake"
                                                     --bill gates[but now me]

give $$$ to hanicaps and olds.....
untill you have power and your body you are never poor...you have the most  valuable parts......work hard for achieving something


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> "if you are born poor,it's not your your mistake,
> but if you die poor,it's obviosly your mistake"
> --bill gates[but now me]



This reminds me,

"If your father is poor, its not your fault
 if your father-in-law is poor, its obviously your fault"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2010)

^^ rofl


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Anorion said:


> If you have a little spare change, I don't see the harm in letting it go to whoever is asking



I'd rather buy them a chocolate or give them some food. From what I know, the money we give them is mostly misused to buy cigarettes, alcohol and drugs.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> This reminds me,
> 
> "If your father is poor, its not your fault
> if your father-in-law is poor, its obviously your fault"



 

I don't make that mistake...


----------



## prasath_digit (May 11, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I don't make that mistake...


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 30, 2010)

Krow said:


> I'd rather buy them a chocolate or give them some food. From what I know, the money we give them is mostly misused to buy cigarettes, alcohol and drugs.



True!

And guys, where do you think these guys live?
Have you seen beggar 'dhanda' in slumdog millionaire? That's pretty much the way it is!
Those beggars hand over the money to the boss. In return they get food and shelter.

So every time you give change to a beggar, you make such business thrive!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2010)

Give food, not money. Those pricks buy drugs with money.


----------



## ankushkool (May 31, 2010)

^^ thats totally true!

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well.....I support giving money to the handicapped and older persons. But not to the young and eligible beggars.



read this: 

*www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews...s-deliberately-crippling-children-profit.html

so if we r giving money! we r encouraging them!!!


----------



## amohit (May 31, 2010)

I generally used to give them some biscuits or buns, but only after opening the packet or taking a bite out of the bun. This was to discourage them from going back to the shop and returning it in exchange of money. But these days..they have stopped accepting such things, hence I have stopped giving them anything.

I do, at times feel the urge to give something to a handicapped beggar...but then there is a fair chance that I may be promoting an industry where kids are kidnapped and mutilated to get them to this stage.

So, no coins from me. Only food and that too they will have to share a part of it with me!

Regards,


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, you guys are right!
Giving some food is definitely better than giving them money.

I've seen these guys smoking and stuff......


----------



## kiranm516 (Jun 12, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well.....I support giving money to the handicapped and older persons. But not to the young and eligible beggars.


Yep! i agree with you, now adays begging has become more in india bcoz as they can earn same money without doing any work, but donating to old people and handicapped one can be accepted as they cannot work. Please don't donate to normal healthy people, if we donate more begizens increases.


----------



## gazler (Jun 14, 2010)

its totally true. Beggars ask for money from us and then hand it over to their bosses. But those who dont work for anyone and still beg are even worse . Instead of using time in begging in markets and on roads they can try to sell goods of other dealers on roads . This way they can earn money.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think not all beggars belong to a gang kind of which we have seen in movies like "traffic signal" and "slumdog millionarie". there are many old ppl who are abandoned by their worthless children too. shouldn't we help them?
If you think that helping a needy is a good practice, I will appeal you to do it in any form possible. Although I give a part of my salary to CRY and Help Age, but similar to amohit I frequently give roadside beggars some food item. Please do not make any perception because you have seen a couple of cheaters. If we are well-off than others, it is our moral responsibility to help those who need help.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 15, 2010)

yes its better to give them food, old clothes... but money.. NO NO!


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2010)

^^just ignoooorrree...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 20, 2010)

reminds of the scene from traffic signal 

YouTube - Mumbai Beggar's Reality


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2010)

^^is he trying to imply "just do it" ?...lol...spammer


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2010)

If u really wish to do some charity..
log on to www.giveindia.org started  by an IIM alumni


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

really wishing people have a lot of options esumitkumar... 
CRY, HelpAge India to name a few. These are genuine organizations working for past many years


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

Give them food everytime they ask you for money. It is a good gesture and helping someone that way is a much nobler cause. 

But giving them money is the worst kind of sin. It cripples them and they get used to begging.

However i give money to the very old and crippled. It would be stupidity on my part to think that they can land a job. However many beggars are getting amputations of fingers and limbs done for the very reason. Its saddening.

Hope we eradicate poverty in our country.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was living from much time in the same dilemma, as to whether or not to give them money.
Thnx Sarath for reviving an old thread, cause w/o it, it maynot have ever came to my limelight.

This thread opened many insights to me. Better to give food than money. And only give it to those, who are really crippled.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 25, 2011)

Look at the date before posting.


----------

